# The BIG Question: Shirt or Shirtless?



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

(Pictures coming soon)


Which do you prefer? The shirt wearing Shaq, or the shirtless Shaq?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

well he wore the shirt under his jersey because his ribs were hurt and he had a flap-jacket (sp?) on underneath. So id rather shaq be completely healthy, so shirtless.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i vote shirt cause that baseline spin move in the first quarter was like shaq 1999


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*11-14 FT*

If he is going to hit free throws like he did last night, then let him wear the shirt for now on.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

SHIRTLESS WOOOOOOOO


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

> "My back was sore so I asked for a flak jacket and it worked pretty well," O'Neal said. "I'm not hurt it's just sore. I wanted to come out and be aggressive and take my mind off my sore back. I'll probably wear it the rest of my career."


Heat Streak at Cool Dozen - nba.com 

When I read that I wasn't too impressed, it better just be a comfort thing (and not an injury). Sounds like he's had the sore back for a while.


----------

